# My Audi TT AMU and Its Journey...



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

*HolvTT Build/Picture Thread*

Well I dont think that I have done a formal introduction to me or my TT. So a little background, My first car was a Silver 2004 Saab 9-3. Bought her with 80k on the clock and drove her all the way until 120K in one year... While having her, I stage 2 tuned her, which made 320HP. I also did cosmetic mods which included tint, rims, and Audi style LED ( The passion for German power was born). Here is a picture of her.

















.

I sold her to an old lady who had the desire for speed. Which I didn't mind at all and still see the car from time to time. 


After that, I found the TT in Detroit and drove from Ohio to get her and brought it back that day. Got her with 85k on the clock, new water pump/timing belt and other maintenance was done. 

Picture from the lot:









Three hours and a snow storm later.....










Thats my brothers car in the background...FWD couldnt take it .

A couple miles down the road, I began to have issues with the crank position sensor and of course, the stalling. Had her towed one day and managed to snap this photo.










After that,I decided it was time for tuning and fun factor purchases. I bought an intake, and a 42dd downpipe  Mainly because the stock DP rusted out...










The exhaust is custom from the cat on back consisting of a virbrant resonator and borla muffler out to two borla tips. Along with a new 3.2 honeycomb valance.

here is the only sounds I have of it, only revved it to 5k rpms.














I installed a boost gauge and than noticed my lil TT had some breathing problems and began to investigate / replace all the silicon hoses that i could. 










Finished the Engine:










Progress on the TT Today, installed the FMIC. Unfortunately I didn't get many pictures of it because I ran out of light, and the pictures make it look off centered, but it is spot on. 

The whole process went pretty smoothly, but there were a lot of rusted/stripped bolts that needed to be taken care of. The hardest part was making a bracket to fit the treadstone tr8 inter cooler, I ended up using parts from the horn assembly to build a bracket. I moved the horns to where the old inter coolers were and just screwed the temp sensor on with them. 

My friend helping me out










Close up (car us tilted )










In chipotle parking lot to enjoy a good days work










Well that is it for now! 

Thank you for all the help in fixing my problems and ongoing issues!

HolvTT


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Got cold feet for trying to sell, and decided to do some more mods to the car.
1. FMIC pipes (Cincy TT's)
2. TR8 Intercooler is on the way
3. New tires going on the 18inch rims
4. Boost Controler
5. Going to tune it soon, just have to sell the fat fives. 

Car on Friday:












Thanks to some @$$ whole today, My old Fat 5's tires got slashed by some kid.









But its not like i wasn't going to repalce them anytime soon...









Here are the new Tires:















.

Next Update will be my FMIC Install and boost controller. Finally solved all my CELs and Boost problems, now it is time to splurge.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dont splurge. Go into it easy. She doesn't have 100k miles on her, but she's still been around the block...... several times :laugh:


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha she does have 112xxx miles, the doctor said she is clean too.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

well today I put in a dual stage boost controller, and wow what a Difference. I removed the n75 completely (still plugged in) from the system and the boost holds and I still have partial throttle.









I have it set for both spike to 15 then fall to 11psi, and spike to 15 and hold 15psi till redline. I don't know where I want to put the switch yet, so it's just sitting under my steering wheel for now.









Next mod is my FMIC since all the parts have come in, going to reweld the pipes however to insure that I have no leaks.


Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you post a few pics of the rims with the car on the ground, please? Those rims look pretty close to Aristos and im thinking of picking up a set. Interested to see how the car looks with those. Thanks. Heres an ice cold :beer:.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like you're doing good so far. Now you just need to lower it!


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about that along with a refresh of most suspension components to get some great handling. Any other ideas besides lowering it and installing defcons?


Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

HolvTT said:


> I'm thinking about that along with a refresh of most suspension components to get some great handling. Any other ideas besides lowering it and installing defcons?
> 
> 
> Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


A really good inspection of the suspension front and rear. Anything that looks bent, rusted, worn, dry-rotted, torn, ect should be replaced with OE stuff if you want or Powerflex stuff if you can. If you're after wicked handling id look at either a 3.2 TT front subframe, or set of these:
http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=product&id=242 to go along with your defcons.
Also, a good swaybar set would do you well.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

once you lower you'll also need to get adjustable tie bars. It's not a quick/cheap thing to do but the improvement is awesome.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know of I want to do coil-overs, probably just some springs since Ohio roads are brutal. Along with them I would get madmax rear arms and new tie rods in the front. Also defcons as mentioned above.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

HolvTT said:


> I'm thinking about that along with a refresh of most suspension components to get some great handling. Any other ideas besides lowering it and installing defcons?
> 
> 
> Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


 *If you are lowering it on springs, besides Defcons I would do:* 

-aftermarket rear swaybar 
-front control arms rearward bushing upgrade 
-front upper strut tower eccentric bushing (static camber compensation) 
-rear adjustable control arms (looks like you know which ones to get :thumbup 
-a good alignment (PM me for good street specs) 

*Inspect and replace as needed:* 

-swaybar bushings 
-swaybar end links 
-rear hub rose joints if applicable (later models got upgraded to bushings but split year is unknown) 
-upper strut tower bearing


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> -front upper strut tower eccentric bushing (static camber compensation)


 Who offers these?


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> -a good alignment (PM me for good street specs)


 Can you post your recommendations here? Otherwise PM me with them too please. I may get around to checking mine today, though I'm still at stock height.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

20v master said:


> Who offers these?


 K-Mac, available at least from USRT: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_182_222&products_id=1365 

I'm sure there are others too, but these look pretty good.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Who offers these?


 Beside the K-mack that Charlie posted, SPC and I believe some other re-branded SPC spin off that is available at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Charlie_M said:


> Can you post your recommendations here? Otherwise PM me with them too please. I may get around to checking mine today, though I'm still at stock height.


 Basically this is what is good for a good sporty feel, handling and good tire wear in the streets: 

*Front* 

-max out negative camber (stock arms sloted holes and camber kit if you have) 

- zero toe 

- as much positive caster up to 10 degrees (some camber kits offer caster adjustments) 

*Rear* 

- negative 1.3 camber (you may need aftermarket adjustment to achieve that) 

- 1/16" of toe in


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Thoughts on these? No camber/caster benefits, just looking for something that will outlast the horrible OEM front strut bushings.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Thoughts on these? No camber/caster benefits, just looking for something that will outlast the horrible OEM front strut bushings.


 No personal experience with them so I can't comment. Sometimes the manufacturers do a pretty good job picking the right compound for these bushings. but sometimes they also screw it up royally and the part deteriorate in a heart beat (don't want to mention names but we all remember the ones that deflated in a short time). 

The only way to tell is to try them or get inputs from knowledgable fellow members that did. Until they are proven, I'd stick with the Lupo bushings as a harder OEM replacement that you know will last.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't mind the discussion on the suspension components here! Makes it easier on a lot of us


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

So I may be blessed with some extra money and have decided to do the suspension the right way, I'm looking for a suspension setup that can handle twisting And elevation changing roads. Much like the tail of the dragon in Tennessee. I'm looking at the Bilstein PSS coil-overs, madmax control arms, DEFCONS, and replace some worn parts once I know what's under there. Would I need a camber correction kit if I only look to lower it as little as possible?


Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

HolvTT said:


> So I may be blessed with some extra money and have decided to do the suspension the right way, I'm looking for a suspension setup that can handle twisting And elevation changing roads. Much like the tail of the dragon in Tennessee. I'm looking at the Bilstein PSS coil-overs, madmax control arms, DEFCONS, and replace some worn parts once I know what's under there. Would I need a camber correction kit if I only look to lower it as little as possible?
> 
> 
> Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


Camber correction is always a smart move even if you are not lowered at all  .


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Progress on the TT Today, installed the FMIC. Unfortunately I didn't get many pictures of it because I ran out of light, and the pictures make it look off centered, but it is spot on. 

The whole process went pretty smoothly, but there were a lot of rusted/stripped bolts that needed to be taken care of. The hardest part was making a bracket to fit the treadstone tr8 inter cooler, I ended up using parts from the horn assembly to build a bracket. I moved the horns to where the old inter coolers were and just screwed the temp sensor on with them. 

My friend helping me out










Close up (car us tilted )










In chipotle parking lot to enjoy a good days work










Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Teaser :









And it only cost me 15$!


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

HolvTT said:


> Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


 What tail lights are those? 

And where can i get em!?


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

They are Aztecs I think. They were only 200 for the both of them. I forget where i got them, but they do not fit as well as the stocks.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Get new tails, 

Were you on saabcentral? Because we literally made the same decision. 

My old saab 










My new TT 










God damn the ****ing saab scene was so beat....


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahaha yeah I was. I wasn't feeling it though,the community was dying. 


Poor grammar and spelling brought to you by the iPad


----------

